# Kurt Thomas opens his mouth



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I found this while surfing around on NBA.com and I find this un-needed and he could have handled it different. Weird, "latest ex-Knick to speak disliking playing with Starbury" I didn't hear of any dislike or Starbury in Phoenix. 

Heres the article: http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/369195p-314137c.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

he shouldn't have opened his mouth.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why does it matter? Everyone in New York knows how they feel about Marbury.

Its not a big deal.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Atleast with Marbury Kurt was doing decent, with Nash he's useless


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I hate Starbury. That fool has the nerve to say he's the best point guard in the NBA, then requests a week later to be a shooting guard.

To NYKBaller: The season is only a month over. We'll find out how much better, and HAPPIER, he is playing with Steve Nash after the year's over.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Kurt doesn't fit our style of play. I don't like him much, but you're right Meir...he will be happier here.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kurt's actually not playing that badly at all. His per minute numbers for rebounds and points this year compared to last year really is not much different. In fact they're practically the same. 

2004-05:
PP48min: 15.3
RP48min: 14.0

2005-06:
PP48min: 15.7
RP48min: 13.9

I think the only real difference is he's shooting 41% this year compared to about 48% last season. Shooters some times go on cold streaks (IE Q's amazing coldness at the beginning and sadly end of last year) so I'm honestly not too concerned with that.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Kurt's actually not playing that badly at all. His per minute numbers for rebounds and points this year compared to last year really is not much different. In fact they're practically the same.
> 
> 2004-05:
> PP48min: 15.3
> ...


Yeah but I wouldn't go as far as saying hes a SHOOTER...I'd call Michael Redd, Ray Allen, Q, James Jones shooters. Nor would I call him a fast big man. But he's playing decent which is all I could really ask of him


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Yeah but I wouldn't go as far as saying hes a SHOOTER...I'd call Michael Redd, Ray Allen, Q, James Jones shooters. Nor would I call him a fast big man. But he's playing decent which is all I could really ask of him


I consider anyone who doesn't get a majority of their points near the basket a shooter and according to 82games.com 69% of Thomas' shots are jump shots. This is Thomas' game, so in turn he's a shooter.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I consider anyone who doesn't get a majority of their points near the basket a shooter and according to 82games.com 69% of Thomas' shots are jump shots. This is Thomas' game, so in turn he's a shooter.


I think what he meant by shooters, were people who do nothing but shoot jumpshots, except for the fastbreak dunks or lay-ups. I would call Thomas more of a mid-range, post-up player. I don't believe I've seen him jack up a 3 this year, hence why I'm hesitant to agree with the "shooter" term.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I consider anyone who doesn't get a majority of their points near the basket a shooter and according to 82games.com 69% of Thomas' shots are jump shots. This is Thomas' game, so in turn he's a shooter.


Yeah I consider Kurt Thomas what Meir said, and to me Shooters are guys who jack up bombs from 3 land.


----------

